# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Համակարգչի մոտ քանի՞ ժամ է թույլատրվում նստել

## Արամ Քոչարյան

համակարգչի մոտ քանի Ժամ Է թույլատրվում նստել?

*ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում թեմաները ստեղծելիս նրանց տալ թեմային չհամապատասխանող և/կամ նրա բովանդակությունը լավ չներկայացնող վերնագիր:*

----------


## Hrayr2006

Չգիտեմ քանի ժամ կարելի է նստել, երևի 2-3 ժամ, բայց ես նստում եմ 6-8 ժամ:

----------


## Արշակ

Օրական առնվազն 12 ժամ նստում եմ համակարգչի առաջ, բայց գիտեմ, որ շատ վատ է։ Թույլատրվելը ո՞րն է։ Ինչքան քիչ նստես, այնքան քո օգուտն է։ Նույնիսկ 1 րոպեն վնասակար է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ որ մնար, կասեի ընդհանրապես չի թույլատրվում համակարգչի մոտ նստել:

----------

Եկվոր (03.04.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Իսկ ես ինչքան ուզում էնքան էլ նստում եմ :Tongue:  , օր է եղել 20 ժամ նստել եմ:
Ճիշտն ասած զգում եմ, որ առողջության համար լավ չի, մանավանդ իմ դեպքում, կարճատես եմ :Sad:  : Բժիշկը ասելա համակարգչի դիմաց ընդանրապես պիտի չնստես :Shok:  , բայց չեմ կարում :LOL:  : Առավոտ արդնանում եմ՝ ասում եմ ինչ անեմ (առաջին ու վերջին բանը, որ մտքովս անցնումա) համակարգիչը միացնեմ :LOL:  :
Բայց խորուրդ կտամ օրական 2-3 ժամ, ամեն կես ժամը մեկ դադար տալ, և ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ-շուտ աչքերը կկոցել :Smile:

----------


## Koms

խորհուրդ կտամ շատ մածուն որ թան օգտագործել՝ օգնում է,
բայց իմացեք, որ այդքան երկար մնալը կոմպի առջեւ տեսողության վրա սարսափելի կազդի ժամանակի ընթացում,

----------


## _DEATH_

> խորհուրդ կտամ շատ մածուն որ թան օգտագործել՝ օգնում է,
> բայց իմացեք, որ այդքան երկար մնալը կոմպի առջեւ տեսողության վրա սարսափելի կազդի ժամանակի ընթացում,


ճիշտ ես  :Smile:   և ինչքան կարող էք շատ հեղուկ խմեք, երկալ մնալն էլ ասեմ, որ հեռատեսների համար օգուտա, իսկ կարճատեսներին շատ վնաս :Sad:

----------


## Arisol

Առաջ շա՜տ-շա՜տ էի նստում համակարգչի դեմը: Առավոտյան հենց վեր էի կենում (12:00 հիմնականում) նստում էի համակարգչի դեմը ու շատ կարջատև դադարներով մինչև առավոտվա 3:00-4:00 նստում էի, այն էլ 14-15 տարեկանում, երբ համակարգչի առաջ մաքսիմում 3 ժամ էր կարելի նստել…Դե հիմա էլ 12:30-ից 23:30-ը միջին հաշվով նստում եմ, այն էլ աշխատանքի բերումով… Եթե լարված գործ չեմ անում(ֆոտոշոփում, կամ ինչ-որ մի տեքստ կարդում) ՝ այդքան էլ չեմ բողոքում աչքերիս ցավից, բայց լարված աշխատանք անելուց հետո ահավոր վիճակում եմ լինում. աչքերս ցավում են, գլուխս կարծես օդով լցված լինի, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում շուրջս…Իսկ հիմա աչքերիս հետ պրոբլեմներ ունեմ, չնայած ձգտում եմ չբողոքեմ, քանի որ բացի համակարգչից զբաղվելու ուրիշ բան չկա :Sad:  
Կոնկրետ ժամկետ համակարգչի առաջ նստելու համար ինձ թվում է չկա: Պարզապես ձգտեք հնարավորինս քիչ նստել, քանի որ բացի աչքերին վնաս հասցնելուց նաև մեր օրգանիզմը ենթարկում ենք մեծ քանակությամբ ռադիացիայի…

----------


## Hambik

Պատասխանելով կոնկրետ հարցին, ասեմ որ լսել եմ՝ ըստ ճապոնացիների՝ 40 րոպե նստելուց հետո անհրաժեշտ է ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ մինիմում 15 րոպե ընդմիջում տալ, ըստ նրանց հաշվարկների՝ 40-ը այն մաքսիմումն է, որից ավել արդեն հնառավոր են ոչ ցանկալի հետևանքներ  :Xeloq:

----------

Եկվոր (03.04.2009)

----------


## Քրիստինա

> խորհուրդ կտամ շատ մածուն որ թան օգտագործել՝ օգնում է,
> բայց իմացեք, որ այդքան երկար մնալը կոմպի առջեւ տեսողության վրա սարսափելի կազդի ժամանակի ընթացում,


Իսկ դա իսկապես (նկատի ունեմ շատ հեղուկ օգտագործելը) օգնում է աչքերին?

----------


## Artgeo

Չեմ հաշվարկել, բայց շատ եմ նստում: Աչքերից բողոք չունեմ, պարզապես պետք է գիտենալ, ոնց նայել էկրանին: Պետք չէ լարվել ու լարել աչքերը: Թեթևակի ընդհանուր նայում ես էկրանին: Պետք չէ կենտրոնանալ մի կետի ու լարված նայել նրան: Համակարգչի դեմն եմ վերջին 6-7 տարին, բողոքներ չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Հատուկ համակարգչի համար նախատեսված ակնոցների մասին ինչ կասեք ?

հ.գ. սեզոնը սկսվեց , աչքեր տաշելու  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

դե եթե հեմորոյ չունես, ինչքան ուզում էս նստի... :Smile:  ես էլ եմ շատ նստում :Sad:  օրական 4-5 ժամ գործ, մեկ էլ 1-1.5 ժամ ֆուտբոլ :Blush: . ինչքան զգում եմ, ոչ մի վնասակար ազդեցություն չի թողում վրես, մենակ 4-րդ ժամից հետո ոնց որ հառփոշ ըլնեմ. իսկ աչքերը ավելի շատ ցավում են լարվելուց. նենց որ շատ մի լարվեք

----------


## Ուրվական

> Օրական առնվազն 12 ժամ նստում եմ համակարգչի առաջ, բայց գիտեմ, որ շատ վատ է։


12-13 ժամ էլ ես, էլի, ու ամենավատը գիտեք ինչն ա, որ սաղ կյանքս էդ ա ըլնելու: Ու ընենց գործ ա, որ միլիմետրերով ճիշտ պտի անես, դե խեղճ աչքեր, էկեք ու դիմացեք: Ժողովուրդ, խնայեք ձեզ, հնարավորիս լավ որակի մոնիտոր օգտագործեք, ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա քիչ նստեք կոմպի դիմաց: Ակնոց չեմ դնում, բայց որ աչքերս տեսնեք... :Sad:

----------


## Array

Համակարգիչ չլինի գրիչով թղթի վրա գրված գիրք լինի,միևնույն է 30 րոպեից ավել որևէ բանի անընդմեջ նայելը վնասում է տեսողությունը։Անպայման  30 րոպեն մեկ մարզեք աչքերը

----------


## Killer

Եթե լավ LCD լինի ու հեռավորությունը 1 մետրից ոչ պակաս, երկար նստելուց պրոբլեմներ չպետք ա լինեն. Ամենակարևորը,  խորհուրդ չի տրվում նստել բացարձակ մթության մեջ, մոնիտորի մոտ պետք ա լինի գոնե մի թեթև լուսավորություն. Եթե ցավում են աչքերը, փորձեք իջացնել պայծառությունը, եթե չի օգնում ապա իջացրեք նաև կոնտրաստը, մինչև լինի աչքին հարմար. Ու նաև մի մոռացեք գոնե մեկ-մեկ թարթել.

----------


## Dr. M

Հմմմմմմմմմմ
հետաքրքիր էր  :Think: 
Նախ մի բան..... երկար նստել չի կարելի, և դա կախված է տարիքից, աչքերի լարվածության աստիճանից և իհարկե առողջականից
ասեմ ինչու?
կան հիվանդություններ, հատկապես աչքի հետ կապված , որ բոլորովին լարվածություն չի կարելի, ճառագայթում և այլն...
տարիքայինը, ինչքան փոքր, այնքան զգայուն և այնքան վնասակար ....
Բայց եթե գրագետ մոտենալ հարցին , կան հատուկ դրույթներ, որոնց կիրառման ժամանակ կարելի է երկարացնել համակարգչի դիմաց նստելու ժամանակը և "չվնասել" տեսողությունը: Խոսքս գնում է տեսողական վարժությունների մասին  :Xeloq:  
 Յուրաքանչյուր 20 րոպեն մեկ պետք է վեր կենալ համակարգչի առաջից (առջևից :Tongue:  ) և յուրաքանչյուր 5 րոպեն մեկ հարկավոր է հայացքը հառել մի հեռու կետի մինիմում 5-6 մերտ հեռավորության վրա  կամ դիմացի շենքի տանիքին  :Wink:  ու այդպես շարունակ: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ պետք է աչքերը պինդ սեղմել, հաշվել մինչև 5 և բաց անել:Կարելի է կատարել նաև աչքերի պտտական շարժումներ, աջ-ձախ շարժումներ և այլն: Սրանով մենք մարզում ենք մեր  աչքերի մկանները և լավացնում սնուցումը: Հետևաբար դրանով մենք ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններ ենք ստեղծում մեր աչքերի համար երկարատև աշխատելու համար 
ԱՌՈՂՋ ԵՂԵ'Ք  :Smile:

----------

Yeghoyan (01.09.2009)

----------


## docart

Կոլեգայիս գրախին մի բան կարող եմ ավելացնել. Եթե նկատում եք որ աչքերում չորության ու ծակծոցի երևույթներ եք նկատում, օգտագործեք արհեստական արցունք, որը կխոնավեցնի աչքի մակերեսը: Օր` Օֆտագել աչքի կաթիլներ:

----------


## Azat(utjun)

:Hands Up: Hamakargchi mot @st verjin tvjalneri kareli e nstel erku jam

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Լեո

Իմ կարծիքով օրական 24 ժամից ավել չի կարելի համակարգչի մոտ նստել, այլապես կզոմբիանաս :Xeloq:  Համ էլ օրվա մնացած մասը պետք է ապրել իրական կյանքով :LOL:

----------

Chilly (03.04.2009), Freeman (27.07.2010), masivec (02.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (02.04.2009), Yeghoyan (01.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.04.2009), Կաթիլ (10.12.2009), Հարդ (22.07.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2009)

----------


## masivec

Դե ես շատ եմ նստում կոմպի դեմը, որ չունեյի ինչ լավ էր :Sad:  :LOL: 
Էս աջ աչքիս տակը ոնց որ տարտի :Sad: Ետ ինչից ա, ու ինչ անեմ՞ :Think:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Դե ես շատ եմ նստում կոմպի դեմը, որ չունեյի ինչ լավ էր
> Էս աջ աչքիս տակը ոնց որ տարտիԵտ ինչից ա, ու ինչ անեմ՞


 :Smile: եթե երկար ես  նստում , պետք ա ընթացքում աչքերի մկանների մարզանք անել  :Tongue: 

ես անում եմ ու էդքան էլ չեմ զգում հոգնածությունը :Blush:

----------


## Չիպ

Առաջ շատ էի նստում կարողա մի ամբողջ օր նստեի ու հելնել չլիիներ, բայց լավ չեր աչքերս ահավոր հոգնում էր, որ հիշում եմ  :Shok:  
Հիմի մոտ 6-7 ժամ եմ նստում, բայց ընթացքում ընդմիջուներ եմ կատարում…
Ցանկալիա կոմպի դեմը երկար նստելու ժամանակ մի պահ կտրվել ու, որևէ հեռու կետի նայել, անձամբ ինձ օգնումա :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

> եթե երկար ես  նստում , պետք ա ընթացքում աչքերի մկանների մարզանք անել 
> 
> ես անում եմ ու էդքան էլ չեմ զգում հոգնածությունը


Ոնց են մարզանք անում? :Blush: 
Նախօրոք ասեմ որ շտանգա չեմ կարա բարձրացնեմ :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Ոնց են մարզանք անում?
> Նախօրոք ասեմ որ շտանգա չեմ կարա բարձրացնեմ


 :Wink: ռուսերենով ունեմ...  տեղադրեմ թե օֆֆտոպ ա՞՞ :Think:  :Cool:

----------


## BOBO

> ռուսերենով ունեմ...  տեղադրեմ թե օֆֆտոպ ա՞՞


Եթե կարում էս txt դակումենտով տեղադրի կամ պմ ով ուղարկի որ կանոնադրությունը չխախտես :Smile:

----------


## Չիպ

> ռուսերենով ունեմ...  տեղադրեմ թե օֆֆտոպ ա՞՞


Բայց խիա՞ օֆտոպ տեղադրի,կկարդանք… հնարավորա օգտակար բաներ լինեն :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Ես արդեն քայլող ճառագայթ եմ դառել  :LOL: 
Օրեր են եղել, որ 12 ժամից ավել եմ նստել  :Pardon:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կոմպի մոտ վերջերս արդեն 12 ժամից պակաս չեմ նստում  :Sad: 

Հիվանդություն է !!!!!!!!

Երբ վերջապես վեր եմ կենում մոտից, զգում եմ, որ լրիվ բթացած վիճակ է մոտս, բայց հաջորդ օրը նորից նույն ձևով շարունակում եմ  :Cray:

----------


## Արշակ

> Կոմպի մոտ վերջերս արդեն 12 ժամից պակաս չեմ նստում 
> 
> Հիվանդություն է !!!!!!!!
> 
> Երբ վերջապես վեր եմ կենում մոտից, զգում եմ, որ լրիվ բթացած վիճակ է մոտս, բայց հաջորդ օրը նորից նույն ձևով շարունակում եմ


Դրան էլ գումարի հեռախոսով ICQ մտնելդ, էլի նույն կոմպն է էլի, մի բան էլ ավել։

Ես էլ միջինում մի 10 ժամ եմ նստում երևի։  :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, մեջբերման մեջի կատակը հասկանալով հանդերձ ուզում եմ ձեզ մի հարց տալ՝ Վերջերս շատ մտահոգ եմ այն պատճառով, որ որդիս, արդեն հասուն տարիքի մի կամազուրկ սուբյեկտ, համակարգչի դեմ 9:00-ից 17:00 աշխատելուց հետո գալիս է տուն, անմիջապես միացնում համակարգիչը և մինչև 02:00 խաղում, անունը հիմա չեմ հիշում, էն նոր տարածքներ գրավելու, բնակեցնելու, պատերազմելու հրեշավոր խաղը: Ընդհատում է միայն զուգարան գնալիս (ճաշը պահանջում է մատուցել համակարգչի մոտ), համոզված եմ, որ դեմ չէր լինի, որ տակը գիշերանոթ հարմարեցնեինք: *Իմ հորդորներին՝ դադարեցմել այդ, նա այնպիսի գոռգոռոցներով*, աչքերի չռումներով և գունափոխություններով  է պատասխանում, որ ինձ արդեն մնում է ենթադրել, որ նա արդեն զոմբիացել է… համենայն դեպս հոգեկան հիվանդության առկայությունն ակնհայտ է…
> Հ ա ր ց ս.  --Կա՞ արդյոք որևէ համակարգված պայքարի ձև այդ երևույթի դեմ համակարգչի սեղանի տակ ինքնահրկիզվելուց բացի: Ես պատրաստ եմ ամեն ինչի


Փոքր եղբայրս էլա էս օրին.ՄԻ լավ ձև մենք կիրառում ենք,սա էն դեպքում, երբ համակարգչից շատ խորը գիտելիքներ չունեն: Ուղղակի վիդեկարտան անջատում եք,նման խաղերը չեն բացում:Ոնց-որ Ռոմա անունը  :Think:  Ու երբ գալիսա տուն եղբայրս ու խաղը տեսնումա կա բայց չի բացում, այ սենց ենք անում իրեն  :Tongue:  դե տեսնեմ ինչ կարա անի :Jpit: 
Ի դեպ, զարմանում եմ, երբ երեխան, ինչ տարիքի էլ ուզումա լինի, ծնողի վրա ձայնա բարձրացնում  :Angry2:  Սա ուրիշ թեմա է բայց
Կներեք իհարկե,հարգանքներս  :Blush:

----------

Եկվոր (03.04.2009)

----------


## impression

ութ ժամ օֆիսում, մի էդքան էլ տանը  :Smile:  բայց չեմ բողոքում, քանի որ լիքը դրական բաներ էլ կան
Եկվոր, քեզ օգնելու մի ձև մտածեցի՝ փչացրեք համակարգիչը  :Smile:

----------

Եկվոր (03.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (03.04.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

Համակարգչի մոտ երևի օրեկան մոթ 8-10 ժամ լինում եմ: Հիվանդություն չի, այլ աշխատանք, ուսում, ու հանգիստ :Smile:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010), h.s. (10.12.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, մեջբերման մեջի կատակը հասկանալով հանդերձ ուզում եմ ձեզ մի հարց տալ՝ Վերջերս շատ մտահոգ եմ այն պատճառով, որ որդիս, արդեն հասուն տարիքի մի կամազուրկ սուբյեկտ, համակարգչի դեմ 9:00-ից 17:00 աշխատելուց հետո գալիս է տուն, անմիջապես միացնում համակարգիչը և մինչև 02:00 խաղում, անունը հիմա չեմ հիշում, էն նոր տարածքներ գրավելու, բնակեցնելու, պատերազմելու հրեշավոր խաղը: Ընդհատում է միայն զուգարան գնալիս (ճաշը պահանջում է մատուցել համակարգչի մոտ), համոզված եմ, որ դեմ չէր լինի, որ տակը գիշերանոթ հարմարեցնեինք: Իմ հորդորներին՝ դադարեցմել այդ, նա այնպիսի գոռգոռոցներով, աչքերի չռումներով և գունափոխություններով  է պատասխանում, որ ինձ արդեն մնում է ենթադրել, որ նա արդեն զոմբիացել է… համենայն դեպս հոգեկան հիվանդության առկայությունն ակնհայտ է…
> Հ ա ր ց ս.  --Կա՞ արդյոք որևէ համակարգված պայքարի ձև այդ երևույթի դեմ համակարգչի սեղանի տակ ինքնահրկիզվելուց բացի: Ես պատրաստ եմ ամեն ինչի
> 
> ՀԳ.  Ինձ շատ վախեցրեց այս մեջբերման «24 ժամ»-ը: Որդիս այդ վիճակին հասել է ընդամենը 17 ժամում: Ինչ է լինելու 24-ի ժամանակ
> 
> ՀՀԳ. Եթե այս գրառմանս պաճուճանքները  հանենք, ես լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում
> 
> S O S


Այ մարդ էտ տղուն հանգիստ թողեք... 
Կամ Rome: Total Warա խաղում կամ էլ Medieval: Total War  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  

2ն էլ կարգին մակարդակով մտածելու խաղեր են.. շախմատին հավասար բան են...

Ուղակի հանգիստ թողեք իրան... որոշ ժամանակ հետո ինքն իրա համար ուրիշ զբաղմունք կգտնի  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Ամենաօգտակար բանը որ հիմա կարաք իրա համար անեք հիստերիայի տեսարաններ չսարքելնա... թողեք թող հանգիստ խաղա վայելի.. մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո ինքը կհանգստանա  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (10.12.2009), Եկվոր (08.04.2009)

----------


## Alexandra

հիմնվելով ուսումնասիրությունների վրա, համակարգչի մոտ թույլատրվում է  օրվա ընթացքում նստել 45ր-ից 1 ժամ,  բայց կարցում եմ դա անհնար է, մանավանդ նրանց համար, ում աշխատանքը ուղղակիորեն կապված է համակարգչի հետ...


–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
 :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես օրեկան միջինը 12 ժամ եմ նստում, օր էլ կա ավելի շատ...  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Աչքերը հանգստացնելու համար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս քաշել այս ծրագիրը․

http://gaboyan.narod.ru/Eyekeeper/safe-eye.zip

Ծրագիրը շատ հին է, գրված է DOS-ի համար, բայց աշխատանքը շատ լավն է։

Եվս մի խորհուրդ․ եթե այդքան երկար եք նստում մոնիտորի դիմաց, կրեք հատուկ համակարգչային ակնոցներ, շատ արագ կզգաք տարբերությունը։
Աչքերն ավելի քիչ են հոգնում։
Նաև պետք է ինքներդ Ձեզ սովորեցնեք պարբերաբար թարթել աչքերը, քանի որ աչքերը սկսում են ցավալ հենց եղջերաթաղանթի չորությունից, իսկ թարթելիս այն թրջվում է։

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.04.2009), Freeman (27.07.2010), h.s. (10.12.2009), Jarre (04.04.2009), Սամվել (04.04.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Smile: մարզանք աչքերի մկանների համար

----------


## masivec

> Եվս մի խորհուրդ․ եթե այդքան երկար եք նստում մոնիտորի դիմաց, կրեք հատուկ համակարգչային ակնոցներ, շատ արագ կզգաք տարբերությունը։


Իսկ էտ ակնոցները ի՞նչ ձև են ու որտե՞ղ են վաճարում :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Իմ կարծիքով տենց ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բան չկա, որ էսքան ժամ կարելի ա նստել, դրանից ավել ոչ: Ուղղակի պետք ա, որ մի բանով անընդհատ չզբաղվես ու գիտակցես, որ եթե օրեկան շատ ես կոմպի դեմ անցկացնում, ապա շաբաթվա մեջ գոնե մի օրն էլ պիտի տրամադրես ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի, գոնե պիտի մի օր երկար քայլես, որպեսզի մկաններդ չթմրեն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

masivec-ին․
Սովորական օպտիկական ակնոցների նման ընտրում ես "оправа"-, բայց նշում ես, որ ապակին համակարգչով աշխատելու համար լինի։
Ինքս գնել եմ բժշկականի ինստիտուտից դեպի մ․ Երիտասարդական իջնելուց աջ մայթի վրայի օպտիկայի խանութից։ 
Ապակին կարող եք նաև օպտիկական պատվիրել (եթե աչքերի հետ խնդիրներ ունեք)։
Գինը ճշտեք խանութներում։

----------

masivec (03.04.2009)

----------


## Vrayml

2 ժամ բնականաբար :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## terev

Եթե շատ եք նստում մոնիտորի դիմաց, ապա մոնիտորի *яркость*-ը քչացրեք:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Չգիտեմ, թե որքան, բայց կարծում եմ, որ շատ ենք չարաշահում ու ամենավատն այն է, որ գիտակցելով հանդերձ՝ շարունակում ենք վնասել ինքներս մեզ... :Sad:  Կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանի համար արդեն համակարգչի դիմաց 12-24 ժամ նստելը 21-րդ դարի սուր վարակիչ ու անբուժելի հիվանդություններից է, :Think:  կարծես համակարգչի ստրուկը լինենք  :Sad:  
Ոմանք ապրում են կլասսնիկով, ոմանք ֆեյսբուքով, ոմանք ակումբով, ոմանք խաղերով ու տենց շարունակ...Ես էլ այդ "ոմանք"-ի շարքից եմ ու համարյա ամբողջ օրը համակարգչի դիմաց եմ նստած...բայց երբեմն, երբ ինետը սատկում է կամ լույսերը տանում են կամ մի այլ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվում, որը քեզ ստիպում է զրկվել համակարգչից, այ, այդ պահին սկզբում  աննկարագրելի ծանր վիճակ ու էլ չեմ ասում հոգեվիճակ է առաջանում, բայց հետո համակերպվում եմ ու զգում եմ ու նույնիսկ մի պահ ուրախանում, որ վերջապես աչքերս կհանգստանան, ու ի վերջո մեկ-մեկ էլ կյանքը հիասքանչ է էկրանից այն կողմ :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (10.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչքան փորձել եմ ժամով նստել համակարգչի դիմաց, մեկա բան չեմ հասկացել արածիցս: Պետք չի ժամանակ դնել, երբ կզգաս, որ էլ պետք չի, ուղղակի հեռու գնա հանգստացի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

8 Ժամից պակաս չի թույլատրվում  :Smile:

----------

..Ando.. (22.07.2010), Dayana (26.07.2010), Inna (22.07.2010), matlev (10.12.2009), Rammstein (29.07.2010), Rhayader (10.12.2009), VisTolog (10.12.2009), Yellow Raven (22.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.07.2010), Բարեկամ (10.12.2009), Դեկադա (11.12.2009), Կաթիլ (10.12.2009), Հայկօ (10.12.2009), Մանուլ (26.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (11.12.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> համակարգչի մոտ քանի Ժամ Է թույլատրվում նստել?


Քանի տնեցիք չլարեն :LOL:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Անվնաս համակարգիչ չկա:Բոլորն էլ ինչ որ չափով վնասում են աչքերին և դրա պատճառը ոչ թե  էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթներն են, այլ այն որ համակարգչով աշխատելուց մենք շատ քիչ ենք թարթում աչքերը:Այսինքն եթե նորմալ պայմաններում մենք թարթում  ենք աչքերը մեկ րոպ.-ում 15 անգամ, ապա համակարգչով աշխատելու ժամանակ աչքերի առավելագույն լարվածություն է պահանջվում ու էտ դեպքում  թարթումը նվազում է  մի քանի անգամ, ինչն էլ բերում է տեսողական հոգնածության և աչքերի չորության:Այս պատճառով էլ երկար նստել չի կարելի, կամ պետք է գոնե ժամանա առ ժամանկ հեռանալ համակարգչից ու հանգստանալ:


Էսքանը իմանալով հանդերձ, ինքս դրանից հեչ էլ չեմ օգտվում, որ նստեցի էլ հեռանալ չկա :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (15.11.2011), Ուլուանա (26.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.12.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

*2* :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (12.12.2009)

----------


## Eliza1

Մինչև 3 տարեկան երեխաների կտրականապես արգելվում է համակարգչի մոտ պահել:3-ից հետո թույլատրվում է ընդամենը 15 րոպե:Դպրոցականներին 35 րոպե:Իսկ հասուն մարդուն ինքներդ հաշվեք մոտավորապես 2-3 ժամ:Սակայն այս համակարգչայնացված աշխարհում , թե աշխատանքի,թե տարբեր առիթներով համակարգչի առաջ ավելի  ցավոք պետք է նշեմ, որ
ավելի շատ ժամանակ ենք անցկացնում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

24 չէ չի կարելի, բայց նստում ենք: Տեսնենք վերջում ինչ կստացվի  :LOL: 

Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի հետևում համակարգչի մոտ նստելու ժամերին: Դրանք անցում են շատ արագ:

----------


## avikavet1

> 24 չէ չի կարելի, բայց նստում ենք: Տեսնենք վերջում ինչ կստացվի 
> 
> Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի հետևում համակարգչի մոտ նստելու ժամերին: Դրանք անցում են շատ արագ:


Ես առավոտվա 12-ից սկսաց մինջև գիշերվա 5-ը կոմպի մոտ եմ լինում: Ընդամենը, եթե կարենամ մի կես ժամով պոկվեմ կոմպից: :Angry2:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մանուկներին  թույլատրվում  է  օրվա մեջ 1 ժամ, իսկ մեծահասակներին` 3 ժամ:

----------


## Հարդ

Ժող, նոր ձեր ասած ժամերն էի նայում ու էս վիճակն ա մոտս :Shok: : Շատ մի տեսակ անհանգստացա ձեզ համար: Ու ամենավատն էն ա, որ գրեթե բոլորդ էլ գիտակցում եք, որ էտ վնաս ա, գիտեք ինչ պտի անեք ու չեք անում: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասսեմ... ուղղակի եթե մի քիչ կամք ա պետք դրսևորել... ընդամենը էտքան բան, միթե չկա? Չեմ կարծում: Դե հիմա մի քանի հոգի մտքում կասեն «ով էլ խոսա»: Բայց եթե ասենք ես սաղ օրը որոշ տեղեր օնլյան եմ, էտ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ միշտ կոմպի դեմն եմ: Դա նշանակում ա, որ տանն եմ: Իսկ գումարած տանը եղած ժամանակս, երևի 4, առավելագույնը 5 ժամ եմ նստաում: Չնայած արդեն որոշել եմ դա էլ կրճատել ու գիտեմ, որ կանեմ: 

Խղճացեք ձեզ...

----------


## ministr

Եթե հաճախակի ընդմիջումներ արվի ու մոնտիորը շատ մոտ կամ շատ հեռու չդրվի ինձ թվումա մեծ վնաս չի լինի: Մի քանի օր աշխատանքի տեղը շատ լարված էի, ընդմիջումներն անտեսեցի և արդյունքում կարմրած աչքեր, իսկ հետո բնականաբար ինչ որ ինֆեկցիա... Աչքերի արտաքին շերտը չորանալը շատ ակտուալ է դառնում ամռանը, երբ շոգ է ու օդափոխիչներն էլ միացած են:

----------


## Shah

ինձ որ մնա` չի թույլատրվում... բայց 12 ժամ մինիմում մաքսիմում 14 ժամ. Արանքում 15 րոպեով դադարներով 3-5 անգամ, հաց ուտելու կամ կոֆեի համար:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, էդ որ ասում եք էսքան ա կարելի, էսքանից ավել չի կարելի, էդ ինչո՞վ եք որոշում: Ենթադրենք Պողոսը նստում ա 1 ժամ ու էդքան ժամանակում նենց գործ ա անում, որը աչքերի գերլարում ա պահանջում (ասենք` տեքստ ա սրբագրում) ու հետեւաբար շատ ա վնասում տեսողությանը, իսկ Պետրոսը 8 ժամ ա նստում, այլ տիպի գործ ա անում, որը աչքերի գերլարում չի պահանջում (օրինակ` նստած դիսկեր ա բազմացնում), հետեւաբար տեսողությանը ոչինչ էլ չի լինում: Հիմա էդ սահմանափակումները ո՞ր դեպքի համար են:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010), Ուլուանա (26.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, էդ որ ասում եք էսքան ա կարելի, էսքանից ավել չի կարելի, էդ ինչո՞վ եք որոշում: Ենթադրենք Պողոսը նստում ա 1 ժամ ու էդքան ժամանակում նենց գործ ա անում, որը աչքերի գերլարում ա պահանջում (ասենք` տեքստ ա սրբագրում) ու հետեւաբար շատ ա վնասում տեսողությանը, իսկ Պետրոսը 8 ժամ ա նստում, այլ տիպի գործ ա անում, որը աչքերի գերլարում չի պահանջում (օրինակ` նստած դիսկեր ա բազմացնում), հետեւաբար տեսողությանը ոչինչ էլ չի լինում: Հիմա էդ սահմանափակումները ո՞ր դեպքի համար են:


Համաձայնելով վերը նշվածին՝ ավելացնեմ նաև, որ շատ բան կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ համակարգիչ ես օգտագործում, քանի որ տարբեր համակարգիչների միջև սարերի ու ձորերի տարբերություն կարող է լինել, օրինակ, ճառագայթման տեսակետից։ Մասնավորապես՝ հայտնի է, որ ժամանակակից նոթբուկները չեն ճառագայթում կամ գրեթե չեն ճառագայթում, ու էդ առումով անհամեմատ ավելի ապահով են, ասենք, մի տասը տարի առաջ արտադրված կոր էկրանով համակարգիչներից, որոնց մոտ մի քանի րոպե նստելուց էլ կարող ես վատանալ։
Բայց դե, ինչ խոսք, լարվածությունը մենակ բուն համակարգչի հետ կապելը սխալ է, քանի որ էդ առումով վնասակար է թեկուզ նույն տեղում անշարժ նստելն ու հայացքը նույն ուղղությամբ գամված երկար ժամանակ պահելը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչի դիմաց է մարդը նստած։ Ուղղակի էդ դիրքով ու լարվածությամբ մեր օրերում երևի մենակ համակարգչի առաջ կարելի է նստել։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Մենակ աչքերին ա վնաս? ետ դեպքում  :Xeloq:  սրա պես լինելը ետքանել վատ չի

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Մենակ աչքերին ա վնաս? ետ դեպքում  սրա պես լինելը ետքանել վատ չի


Չէ մենակ աչքերին վնաս չի, այլ` ընդհանուր օրգանիզմին, ուղղակի էդ ընդունած ճառագայթը  առաջինը մարդու  աչքերիցա դուրս գալիս: :Smile: 
Պլոսկի էկրանով մոնիտորները ավելի  քիչ  են ճառագայթում,  քան կոր էկրանովները, ու տենց  համակարգիչ չկա, որ չճառագայթի,էն պաշտպանիչ շերտերն էլ  դնում են, որ յանի  մի  քիչ կրճատի: Ասեմ ավելին. համակարգչից դուրս եկած ճառագայթը արևի ճառագայթից էդքան շատ  չի տարբերվում,  ու քանի որ  մարդու օրգանիզմը շատ  վնասակար փոփոխությունների ա ենթարկվում տարիների  ընթացքում,( օրինակ, ծրագրավորողներին 30-35 տարեկանից հետո արգելվում է նույն կերպ ծանրաբեռնված աշխատել),գլխացավեր, մաշկի հետ պրոբլեմներ, աղեստամոքսային տրակտի  խանգարումներ ու էլի շաաաաաաաաաաատ  ուրիշ ներքին օրգանների հետ  կապված պրոբլեմներ(հաճախ մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, որ կարողա ճառագայթումից լինի վատ  ինքնազգացողությունը), այ  հենց տենց վատ  բաներից  խուսափելու  համար էլ առաջարկվումա  մեծահասակներին `օրական 3 ժամից ավել չնստել կոմպ-ի մոտ: Ու, էսքանը իմանալով հանդերձ, ես ինքս 8 ժամ եմ նստում էկրանի դիմաց, որովհետև գործսա  տենց պահանջում,ու ստեղ էլ ,ցավոք, տուժում ա մեր ունեցած ամենաթանկ բանը` առողջությունը: :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

Ուրեմն ասեմ, ճառագայթում են միայն կինեսկոպային մոնիտորները.


Իսկ հեղուկբյուրեղային (LCD) մոնիտորները *չեն ճառագայթում*: Սա նոթբուքների վրայի մոնիտորներին էլ է վերաբերում:



Ու քանի որ կինեսկոպային մոնիտորներն իրենց դարն ապրեցին ու նույնիսկ Հայաստանի նման «գերզարգացած» երկրում արդեն դուրս են մղվում շահագործումից, ուստի չարժի խոսել համակարգչի ճառագայթման մասին:
Մնում է աչքերի վրա եղած վատ ազդեցությունը, որը կլինի նաեւ, եթե մարդը անընդհատ նայի դիմացի պատից կախված նկարին:  :Smile: 

Արդարության համար նշեմ նաեւ, որ ճառագայթում է նաեւ բուն համակարգիչը` պրոցեսորը, մայրպլատան, սնման բլոկը եւն, բայց դա էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթում է, որը առկա է ցանկացած աշխատող էլետրական սարքավորման մոտ: Նաեւ նշեմ, որ քանի որ համակարգիչը ունի մետաղական քեյս, ապա էլեկտրական դաշտը չի կարող դրա միջից դուրս գալ:


Հա, ու մեկ էլ նշեմ, որ եթե էկրանը հարթ է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մոնիտորը LCD է: Կինեսկոպային մոնիտորները նույնպես կարող են լինել հարթ էկրանով:

----------

kyahi (13.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Ուլուանա (28.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Իսկ ոնց տարբերենք?

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ոնց տարբերենք?


Եթե հրցդ ինձ էր ուղղված ու վրաբորում էր LCD ու CRT (կինեսկոպային) մոնիտորները տարբերելուն, ապա շատ պարզ. LCD-երը տափակ են, իսկ CRT-երը չաղ են, որտեւ դրանց մեջ տեղավորվում ա այ սենց մի բան`

----------


## Հարդ

> Եթե հրցդ ինձ էր ուղղված ու վրաբորում էր LCD ու CRT (կինեսկոպային) մոնիտորները տարբերելուն, ապա շատ պարզ. LCD-երը տափակ են, իսկ CRT-երը չաղ են, որտեւ դրանց մեջ տեղավորվում ա այ սենց մի բան`


Ճիշտն ասած չպատկերացրի թե իմը որն ա: Մի քիչ չաղոտ ա ինձ թվում ա:
DSC01963.jpg

----------


## Rammstein

> Ճիշտն ասած չպատկերացրի թե իմը որն ա: Մի քիչ չաղոտ ա ինձ թվում ա:
> DSC01963.jpg


Այ մարդ, ի՞նչն ա չաղոտ, ուզում ես թղթի պես բարակ լինի՞, նորմալ LCD մոնիտոր ա…  :Dntknw: 
Էս ա CRT-ն.


Էս էլ նկարագրությունը (անգլերեն)` http://computershopper.com/feature/h...ks-crt-monitor:

----------

Հարդ (28.07.2010)

----------


## hosart

http://hoqeban.do.am/

----------


## Հարդ

Այո, ինձ շատ դուր եկավ ՀոՔեբան.am կայքը: Շատ:

----------

Արէա (13.11.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> http://hoqeban.do.am/



Գոնե դպրոցն ավարտե՞լա էդ հոգեբանը: :Think: 


Վերջերս կոմպից արդեն ալերգիա ունեի :Bad:  Օրը ամենաքիչը 9 ժամ մոնիտորի դիմաց: Մոնիտորն էլ CRT: Նենց էր, որ հենց կողքս կոմպ էի տեսնում, արդեն գլուխս ահավոր սկսում էր ցավալ: Լավա, մի քանի օր տևեց էդ վիճակը, բայց դե ժամերը չպակասեցին...


Նստեք էնքան, մինչև ձեզ վատ զգաք... :Jpit:

----------

kyahi (13.11.2011)

----------

